

Matt Mullenweg's 12 Rules to Move from 1 User to 100k - sajidu
http://www.baychi.org/calendar/20060808a/#2

======
akkartik
Some textual notes: [http://raincitystudios.com/blogs-and-pods/matt-mullenweg-
sca...](http://raincitystudios.com/blogs-and-pods/matt-mullenweg-scaling-for-
your-first-100k-users)

~~~
Barnabas
Thanks very much for this. I appreciate text more than audio.

------
JeremyChase
For those people wondering if they should commit the time to listen to this I
encourage you to do so.

I will say that the title lead me to think that the talk would have to do with
marketing strategies, but instead it has to do with product direction and user
support.

------
jagjit
appreciate the great advice about user/customer support. i especially liked
when he talks about how to think about what the users want, relate to them,
tell them what you can do for THEM - "nobody cares about you except you,
people care about themselves" thanks

------
sam_in_nyc
This really makes me wish that when I booted up my computer this morning, my
sound card _wasn't_ broken.

------
TweedHeads
"Be a pain killer, not a vitamin."

Pearl of wisdom for startups

